# Tiger King!



## Simo (Apr 3, 2020)

Is anyone watching this?

My friend here is, and OMG, just hearing the dialog I'm drawn in, like a moth to a flame.  It has all the eeriness of characters plucked from the southern gothic fiction of Flannery O'Connor or Truman Capote, but scarier.

Also, as a furry, it seems especially funny at points, some of the things they say. I've mainly just overheard and watched bits and pieces, but in the Corona-era of boredom, I think Imma go back, and watch it from the start.

Any other fans of this fine portrait of life in America? Share you favorite moments, ruminations and analyses.


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2020)

Wow, so after The Tiger King has been arrested, there is a change.org petition for Trump to free The Tiger King. 

I guess it makes sense, in a certain way...







Plus, we even get these fun images:






Now that I ponder it, the two _are_ kinda similar.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 4, 2020)

I signed the peition to free Tiger King.
Caroll Bashkin is an evil shitbag.


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm gonna start a petition to free the Tiger King...

...and then, put him in a zoo  (Next to Carole Bashkin)

This way, he could still be entertaining, and could be right nest to the tigers and big cats. : )


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Apr 18, 2020)

The memes of the tiger king is funny but the documentary is good


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Apr 18, 2020)

Even there is memes of Joe exotics eyebrow piercing though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 23, 2020)

Joe Exotic's personality also reminded me of Donald Trump, so I am interested other people perceived that. 

I had to check that the events in the documentary weren't a giant spoof after I finished watching it, because everything that happened was just so unbelievably awful. 

It's pretty amazing that it's legal to privately own endangered and dangerous animals in many US states. It's absolutely abusive.


----------



## Wodenofthegays (Apr 23, 2020)

Be careful about this series. It is super inaccurate and a lot of those inaccuracies go towards making him look better, which is entirely the show's intent. It isn't a documentary: its a drama.

The man wasn't just imprisoned for the attempted hit - he's also under many, many, violations of the Endangered Species Act. Its why he's no longer allowed to have big cats even once his sentence is over.

Pardoning him would open the chance for him to have big cats again, and that man has a documented history of abusing big cats and violating international animal rights and trafficking law that the series does not touch on.

He was trying to sell lion cubs _while he was in jail_. I'm a prison abolition guy, but a lion baby abuser garners little sympathy from me, especially if he's bold enough to do it _while in jail being investigated for it_.

None of the main cast are angels, but there's a reason he's been convicted of something.



Fallowfox said:


> Joe Exotic's personality also reminded me of Donald Trump, so I am interested other people perceived that.



They're both guys that had their abrasiveness and a documented criminal background leveraged into popularity and rapport by a system of media that was playing them up for their own benefit, so I get the feeling.



Fallowfox said:


> I had to check that the events in the documentary weren't a giant spoof after I finished watching it, because everything that happened was just so unbelievably awful.
> 
> It's pretty amazing that it's legal to privately own endangered and dangerous animals in many US states. It's absolutely abusive.



The series doesn't even cover all of his crimes. Reading federal reports on his property is really sad and especially frustrating considering that the federal government did nothing about his abuses for decades other than give him warnings.

The law that will finally make it illegal finally got through to action in the House, so we might finally see the big cat trade stopped in the U.S. in a few years.... if people don't come out of the woodwork to defend Joe Exotic.

It took forever to get that law to get sponsored House, a lot of that work done by Baskin, PETA, and a bunch of people not mentioned in the series, and there's a risk it might not pass if he gets pardoned or too many people start defending him.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 23, 2020)

@Wodenofthegays I agree that the docu-series had the impression of cultivating a human drama story. I am surprised, given this, that some of the people who were interviewed chose to appear, but perhaps they got wind of the situation and decided more reputational damage would be done to them if they elected not to.

The documentary does, at the least, make it clear that Joe Exotic committed a litany of animal abuse and wildlife crimes, so hopefully nobody is even considering that he should not be held accountable for those.


----------



## Zinogirl (May 5, 2020)

I loved the docu series but haven't watched that most recent episode of "where are they now".

Tbh everyone in that series was scum, perhaps the only exception that I could make would be the long haired guy that smoked a cig while filling up a gas tank in a cot full of gas, he seemed to really appreciate the animals in Joe's zoo. However everyone just ratted each other out so terribly, it was awful! Perhaps the most normal looking guy was literally the scarface / mafioso dude that admitted to killing an agent in his own home lol.

Baskin is an awful woman, however Doc really caught my attention. That guy literally has a cult of conditioned people, his wives are conditioned into his lifestyle / needs and honestly that's nuts!


----------



## Outlander (Jun 2, 2020)

Simo said:


> Now that I ponder it, the two _are_ kinda similar.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------

